

Python MVC web framework - web2py - aitoehigie
http://house9.blogspot.com/2008/05/python-mvc-web-framework-web2py.html

======
wave
Here is a PDF document comparing web2py to Django, PHP, Pylons, Turbogears,
J2EE and Cakephp

[http://mdp.cti.depaul.edu/examples/static/web2py_vs_others.p...](http://mdp.cti.depaul.edu/examples/static/web2py_vs_others.pdf)

~~~
pavelludiq
I'm still learning django and im very new to web programming. I read that PDF
and it looks interesting, but i didn't found any reasons to switch to web2py.
Some of the things django lacked could be done in a simple script i guess, but
that may be my inexperience kicking in and me not knowing it can't be done(at
least not easily). But what's more interesting to me is that if we count
points in this document Django beats Rails. And although i don't know any ruby
or rails i don't think that its much worse than django. So i don't think that
this pdf should be taken too seriously. But im really new to this, until 3
days ago i didn't know what MVC was, so i should not be taken seriously
either.

~~~
mdipierro
Here are a few things that you can do with web2py but not Django:
upload/download streaming (as in deal with files larger than fit in ram),
connect to multiple database, use pure python in templates, give tickets to
visitors on error, develop and maintain your web sites via a web interface,
run the ORM in Google App Engine. There are also many apps you can get here
<http://mdp.cti.depaul.edu/appliances>

------
pystar
web2py rocks anytime, anyday

~~~
mdipierro
way to go pystar!

